# A bunch of felons and I'm not armed!!!



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I went to the sheriff's office the other day to see the pistol clerk about some paperwork that I needed to get done.

When you go to the clerk's office you must have your guns unloaded and in a case. And if you have no reason to bring the guns into the clerk's office you are encouraged not to take them into the building.

So I locked my Glock in the trunk of my car and walked to the front entrance. There were four men doing yard work at the sheriff's office; three were raking leaves and the fourth was bagging the leaves. They were all wearing orange jump suits that said, "Dutchess County Jail" on the back.

About 30 yards off was a sheriff's deputy who was texting (and not watching). 

It was a bright sunny morning at the sheriff's office; no real chance of a problem but hey, I saw the Shawshank Redemption and things happen when convicts are out of their cells.:mrgreen:


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Maybe so, but it would actually be against the law for me to take my loaded weapon into our local sheriff's office down here, relying on my carry permit. I see your point; I'm just saying there's nothing unusual about that situation.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

It was never scary, but it is a very rare situation when I'm placed that close to known felons. (Presumably only the non-violent felons get to do yard duty.)


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I wouldn't worry to much about a work crew. As you surmised, they are minimum security, non violent inmates. The odds of them acosting a civilian at the station are remote, and yes, you would be committing a violation by carrying a loaded firearm into the station. The best thing to do is go about your business and act as it the inmates do not exist.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Today you can become a felon for doing things that were not considered criminal years ago when society was much safer to live in. Probably half of these people would have never seen jail in the 1950's. I wouldn't worry about most of them. And Obama and Holder will never see jail time for Fast and Furious (remember Watergate ?) but surely should. My my how things have changed.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm sure 90% of them were there for some sort of possession. Likely marijuana... Oh no! Attack of the lazy people!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

You are sure 90% of them are lazy dope smokers? Now I know where my buddies I couldn't find for the class reunion are................Wow if thats true that is a bummer

RCG


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The fact that the cop was standing 30 yards distant, and texting on his damn cell phone, is what would worry me more than not being able to carry my gun into the cop shop. Texting is waaayyyyy out of control.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

here in oregon , with your CHL you may carry loaded , even open carry into any public building (except the secure area of the court house IF the presiding judge has placed it off limits) including the police and sheriff station.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> here in oregon , with your CHL you may carry loaded , even open carry into any public building (except the secure area of the court house IF the presiding judge has placed it off limits) including the police and sheriff station.


You do not speak of the Oregon in my memories... perhaps this is because my entire family are hippies.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

rgrundy said:


> Today you can become a felon for doing things that were not considered criminal years ago when society was much safer to live in. Probably half of these people would have never seen jail in the 1950's. I wouldn't worry about most of them. And Obama and Holder will never see jail time for Fast and Furious (remember Watergate ?) but surely should. My my how things have changed.


Date rape, wife-beating and assault on your own children were offenses that were "overlooked" when I was younger. Indeed, beating your wife was considered a God-given right back in the 1960s.

My first German Shepherd took offense at a man beating his wife and made him stop. They guy said, "What business is it of his?"

I said to myself, "The dog is right; the rest of the world is screwed up."

A couple of years later I was a bouncer in a bar and this guy slaps a woman. I told him he had to leave. He said, "She's my wife." And I said, "You can slap her around all you want in you own home; in here she's not going to be hit and you're not going to make her leave if she doesn't want to." (The other bouncers all thought I was nuts.)

Yeah, so some of them are in for offenses that would have not gotten a second look years ago. I'm pretty much fine with them paying their dues for their actions.


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

i thought it was just the music i liked in the '60's.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Packard said:


> Date rape, wife-beating and assault on your own children were offenses that were "overlooked" when I was younger. Indeed, beating your wife was considered a God-given right back in the 1960s.
> 
> My first German Shepherd took offense at a man beating his wife and made him stop. They guy said, "What business is it of his?"
> 
> ...


No beating your wife was not tolerated where I grew up. When my brother-in-law beat up my sister we went and explained to him better than any cop or judge could that he should never do it again and he didn't. Some things are best left out of the realm of government.


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

rgrundy said:


> Today you can become a felon for doing things that were not considered criminal years ago when society was much safer to live in. Probably half of these people would have never seen jail in the 1950's. I wouldn't worry about most of them. And Obama and Holder will never see jail time for Fast and Furious (remember Watergate ?) but surely should. My my how things have changed.


On a work detail they may not even be felons.


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

rgrundy said:


> No beating your wife was not tolerated where I grew up. When my brother-in-law beat up my sister we went and explained to him better than any cop or judge could that he should never do it again and he didn't. Some things are best left out of the realm of government.


"we", apparently strength in numbers. sounds like hatfield & mccoys.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

bearone2 said:


> "we", apparently strength in numbers. sounds like hatfield & mccoys.


Some things are best left to families to deal with. It required just me to accomplish and my brother showed up in time to keep me from killing him. There was two of us. The good hillbilly, bad hillbilly senario. :anim_lol:


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

the castle doctrine in az doesn't really distinguish between irate brothers approaching a brother-in-law or multiple latinos/muslims approaching an individual at an atm.

if you feel you're in danger, kill 'em all & let le sort it out.

you don't really know if the judge'll buy, "we wuz just funnin' with him & he killed jimbob"


----------

